# Electronic Signatures



## lgrennan (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a director who wants us to code dictated charts without an electronic signature.  

The only charts we can hold are without disposition or diagnosis.

Isn't this a compliance issue?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 20, 2009)

*Dictation w/o signature*

Because our hospital will suspend a doctor's privileges if s/he is "delinquent" in completing charts (i.e. dictating op reports, admits or discharge notes, AND signing them), we WILL code without the signature, since we feel confident that the signature will be obtained in a relatively short period of time. 

The only ones we hold are notes that require a statement of time spent (sometimes doctors add this info at the time they sign), or are missing diagnosis information (waiting for path, usually).

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

